# GM Delays construction of Volt engine factory



## hardym (Apr 2, 2008)

Cash strapped GM Delays construction of Volt engine factory.

Article says no anticipated delays in the Volt, but not sure how they can deliver without an engine.

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/081217/gm_plant_delay.html


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

hardym said:


> but not sure how they can deliver without an engine.


Electric only?

One could only hope.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Electric only?
> 
> One could only hope.


 
lol $47,000 electric only 3000lb car with a range of 40 miles...

Make it so #1.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Technologic said:


> lol $47,000 electric only 3000lb car with a range of 40 miles...
> 
> Make it so #1.


 Indeed. But just imagine what $47,000 worth of lithium batteries could do in my $3k EV conversion. 2500lbs car with a electric only range of 300 miles, 5 seater and extreme bragging rights.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> Indeed. But just imagine what $47,000 worth of lithium batteries could do in my $3k EV conversion. 2500lbs car with a electric only range of 300 miles, 5 seater and extreme bragging rights.


Imagine what 10k in batteries (or like 2.5k with GM's volume) could do to a fiberglass aluminum subframe 0.11 Cd 3 wheel car  1000 miles per charge. 

Can't wait till the federal government (proletariat) has board members in every major bank, all of the auto companies, etc.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

hardym said:


> Cash strapped GM Delays construction of Volt engine factory.
> 
> Article says no anticipated delays in the Volt, but not sure how they can deliver without an engine.
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/081217/gm_plant_delay.html



...sell the gliders to people like us!

maybe we can get other models out of all the idled factories lacking ICE components!


----------



## ragee (May 25, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> ...sell the gliders to people like us!
> 
> maybe we can get other models out of all the idled factories lacking ICE components!


They could also sell the battery tech so maybe some of us can put it to work.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

With the life expectancy of the company being measured in weeks and months instead of years, the volt is probably the last thing on wagner's mind right now. If some form of bankruptcy happens, I think its VERY unlikely that any EV would be developed with the current state of the economy and fuel prices.

Its just amaizing how well timed the EV1 release could have been if the let it go into production even if it was at a loss for the first few months. I hate to say it, but trying to sell an EV right now on a large scale probably would not do much good for the company.


----------



## rotarydreams89 (Nov 19, 2008)

GM's biggest mistake was killing the EV1. R.I.P.


----------



## Jordan (Oct 29, 2008)

From what I have heard the 1.4L they speak of is the same one that runs in Opels currently as an engine option (03-Present). This engine family line shares internals with Opel, Cadillac, Chevy, Honda, Isuzu and Saab. 

If this engine is in fact what they are planning on using then it would be idiotic for them to build one plant around the engine to begin with. They already have one. Moves like this are why they are in the poor house to begin with. 

If they could import Pinifarinas to Cadillac plants to make a the Allante I am sure they could handle four bangers. Maybe they still have that 757 they went dutch on. If it could hold 50+ Caddies I think it could hold a lot of little engines. 


I personally don't think that the GM Impact had a chance. Gas in my area was around $1.09 in that time frame. Probably why GM, Honda and Toyota all sent their cars to the junkyard. Well that and to hide the technology. 

Just hope Chrysler doesn't get in the market. Their Dodge Intrepid ESX in 95' cost an estimated $3,000,000 for one prototype. They projected with mass production to get the price down to $80,000 and this was just a hybrid that got 80 MPG. Hate to see what that full EV would cost from them, ouch.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

rotarydreams89 said:


> GM's biggest mistake was killing the EV1. R.I.P.


Perhaps... but I also think their push during the 40's and 50's to eliminate electric trollies and buses was a worse grievance against the American people. We used to have clean renewable mass transit just about everywhere, and they pushed to replace it with diesel.


----------

